# How to remove the bezel of a Mitutoyo 505-626 dial caliper



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)

Has anyone had success in removing the bezel of this dial caliper? it cannot be pried off. The bezel cannot be unscrewed off. i tried to shim it from underneath but still no success. i have no  idea how. Any suggestion?


----------



## WOB (Apr 17, 2018)

YouTube has several videos on dial caliper repair. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYpe0uNpXyQ[/ame]   is one but I don't believe that your bezel is held on by an O ring.   

This document shows exploded views of different vintages of your model: https://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/parts_list/result.php?code=505-626&shorui=505-21   I can't be sure but it appears that the bezel is held on by a screw at the top of the dial ( part #'s 21 and 22 in the first document).   Good luck.

WOB


----------



## moditwell (Apr 18, 2018)

WOB said:


> YouTube has several videos on dial caliper repair. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYpe0uNpXyQ   is one but I don't believe that your bezel is held on by an O ring.
> 
> This document shows exploded views of different vintages of your model: https://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/parts_list/result.php?code=505-626&shorui=505-21   I can't be sure but it appears that the bezel is held on by a screw at the top of the dial ( part #'s 21 and 22 in the first document).   Good luck.
> 
> WOB



There is no screw or any type of fasterner holding down the aluminium bezel. I also have exploded view of this caliper but it does not show the details of the bezel. Really no clues. 505-626 and 505-675 have different bezel mechanism


----------



## Hopper (Apr 19, 2018)

Have a look at the Long Island Indicator website, particularly this page here http://longislandindicator.com/p233.html on replacing indicator crystals. It goes through the many different ways bezels may be held on and removed etc. Might give you some ideas to try out. 

Otherwise, might be a case of "Insert credit card, buy new caliper".


----------



## RM-MN (Apr 19, 2018)

Hopper said:


> Have a look at the Long Island Indicator website, particularly this page here http://longislandindicator.com/p233.html on replacing indicator crystals. It goes through the many different ways bezels may be held on and removed etc. Might give you some ideas to try out.
> 
> Otherwise, might be a case of "Insert credit card, buy new caliper".



But, but, new calipers are so expensive.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mitutoyo-A...510270?hash=item3b09faedbe:g:iz4AAOSwdIBa1~DH


----------



## moditwell (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who share their many suggestions on how to remove the bezel. And here its is, out and the guts are visible.


----------



## Hopper (Apr 20, 2018)

So, how did you get the bezel off in the end? (Just in case I ever need to.)


----------



## moditwell (Apr 20, 2018)

Hopper said:


> So, how did you get the bezel off in the end? (Just in case I ever need to.)



Apply pressure from bottom of the bezel at 2 points 180 degrees apart. Press hard enough and the bezel is released.


----------



## Hopper (Apr 20, 2018)

moditwell said:


> Apply pressure from bottom of the bezel at 2 points 180 degrees apart. Press hard enough and the bezel is released.



A sort of refined version of brute force and ignorance then/


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry for the wrong advice. I am glad you have it open now, next time it will be easy! What are you going to do with it now? Clean it, or is there something not working.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 22, 2018)

Buchanan said:


> Sorry for the wrong advice. I am glad you have it open now, next time it will be easy! What are you going to do with it now? Clean it, or is there something not working.



No worries. I had to replace the old yellow and broken crystal. I made a new crystal and pressed it into the bezel. Cleaned up a ton of gunk inside and lubricated the moving pinion. Now its silky smooth. incase anyone making a new crystal, the dimensions are 0.8mm-0.9mm
thick acrylic sheet , diameter is 34.06mm. Bevel angle at the circumference is 20 degrees.


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow that is a small pinion, especially if you know how small an Aussie 5c coin is!


----------



## 10K Pete (Apr 22, 2018)

Cogsy said:


> Wow that is a small pinion, especially if you know how small an Aussie 5c coin is!



Well, ten revolutions per inch.... that's a tenth of an inch circumference at the pitch diameter.... yep, pretty darn small!

Pete'


----------

